# А бежать ли марафон?



## Александр Громов (11 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> По тому, что написано и сфотографировал,  диагноз : Уж больно впечатлительный парень. Хотя и практически здоров.
> Не рациональные нагрузки в не рациональном сочетании привели к мышечно-тонической асимметрии и локальным мышечно-связочным микротравмам. ..
> Снижение нагрузок силовых и скоростных... Почитать и заняться цигуном. .


У меня нет ни силовых.ю ни скоростных нагрузок. За последние два года я только лишь бегаю (бегал в июне-июле 2014 и в мае-июле 2015, ну и в августе 14 и 15 гг походы, затем бегал в ноябре 2015 регулярно). 

Впечатлительный, да. Проблема в том, что знаний маловато, а те же врачи мне говорят разное. Да только лишь в этой теме рекомендовали навсегда отказаться от бега, а другой врач написал, что всё я возобновить могу, всё нормально, даже с грыжами на олимпиаду можно по части бега.

И интересует ваше мнение по поводу походов. Раз "прктически здоров", то можно носить в больших горах рюкзаки по 30 кг и более? Имею ввиду пешком 20 дней сподряд, расстояия порядка 300 км и перепад 30 000 м (+15000м и вниз -15000м) за эти дни.
Можно продолжать лыжные походы (тоже 20 дней, 30 кг, 300км, перепад 30 000м)?
Специфика лыж в том, что за день можно упасть и 20 раз, при этом рюкзак может плохо тебя утянуть, затем после каждого падения надо поднимать 30 кг рюкзак с пола на плечи. Если смотреть с точки зрения тяжелоатлета, то это  очень технически неправильное поднятие тяжести.
И главный вопрос: если сейчас обострение прошло не до конца еще, я могу планировать через полтора месяца идти в такой лыжный поход? Или неразумно, а надо думать как к лету укрепить мышцы корпуса и т.д.?


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Грыжа Л5-С1 - так таки имеется.


Вот через одного доктора то оптимизм, то кошмар.
Леонид Михайлович, а протрузия и экструзия - это ж вроде бы еще не грыжа. Вобще с этим в материалах в интернете странно всё. В одном месте написано, что протрузия и экструзия - это грыжевой материал. В другом - рисунок, на котором свиду разными показаны протрузия, экструзия и грыжа. А вы как считаете- можно ли - бег, походы через полгода и больше, лыжный поход через полтора месяца? Как лечиться? надо ли стационар, вытяжение, склеризацию (которую советовали выше) и т.д.?

Ну, следующий доктор сюда напишет, что всё хорошо и можно марафон бежать. Сейчас очередь оптимиста))


----------



## AIR (11 Янв 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> И интересует ваше мнение по поводу походов. Раз "прктически здоров", то можно носить в больших горах рюкзаки по 30 кг и более? Имею ввиду пешком 20 дней сподряд, расстояия порядка 300 км и перепад 30 000 м (+15000м и вниз -15000м) за эти дни.
> Можно продолжать лыжные походы (тоже 20 дней, 30 кг, 300км, перепад 30 000м)?
> Специфика лыж в том, что за день можно упасть и 20 раз, при этом рюкзак может плохо тебя утянуть, затем после каждого падения надо поднимать 30 кг рюкзак с пола на плечи. Если смотреть с точки зрения тяжелоатлета, то это очень технически неправильное поднятие тяжести.


Действительно. ... чего это я про силовые и скоростные нагрузки... .. Разве это нагрузки..... чего там, 300 км пешком с 30 и более кг. за плечами и перепадом в 30 км. (30 000м) .. ерунда какая..... ..  Если можешь так ходить, то и хныкать нечего.....  Я с таким весом через 2 км. помру нафиг..


----------



## Александр Громов (11 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Если можешь так ходить,


Так теперь и неизвестно, могу или нет. Вон, выше ж сказали, что ТЕПЕРЬ ни бега мне, ни туризмов. Потому и задаю вопросы. Надо срчно определяться сегодня-завтра с участием в мероприятии, которое начнется через полтора месяца. Потому и задаю вам вопросы о тои, как мне определиться - могу или не могу ближайшее мероприятие.


AIR написал(а):


> Я с таким весом через 2 км. помру нафиг..


Не факт. Все парни с 17 лет так ходят, и девушки с 17 с 20 кг (маленькие, худенькие, и 20 не предел). Проблемы у подавляющего меньшинства.


----------



## doc (11 Янв 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Проблемы у подавляющего меньшинства.


Почему-то на ум приходит одно меньшинство, которое всех подавляет.


----------



## Александр Громов (11 Янв 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Почему-то на ум приходит одно меньшинство, которое всех подавляет.


Недавно поговорил с одним 62 летним человеком, который ходит с 17 лет 1-2 раза в год. У него с 15 лет поясничные позвонки смещены. А походы он ходит посложнее, чем я. Говорит, что у него всё нормально, но по моей ситуации не стал комментировать, отослал к врачам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2016)

Давайте еще раз 300 КМ за 20 дней!? Ну это ладно по 15 км в день
+15000м и вниз -15000М,-это как?
У нас в КМ 1000 Метров!?


----------



## Александр Громов (12 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Давайте еще раз 300 КМ за 20 дней!? Ну это ладно по 15 км в день
> +15000м и вниз -15000М,-это как?
> У нас в КМ 1000 Метров!?


Всё так, возьмите любой отчёт о походах (пешеходный туризм в горных районах). 15*20=300, но сильна неравномерность. Можно сделать 20-30 в день, а можно пройти 4 км, но либо по очень поганому рельефу (весь день ковыряться в трещинах ледника) или вешать по 15 веревок (х 50м) на подъёме, а потом на сбросе. И топать 30 км сильно легче, чем ковыряться. 15 000+, потом -, это в сумме 30км перепада без учета микрорельефа - по карте считаешь горизонтали. бывает 30, 25, 20 в сумме. За день можно набрать 1,5км набора и спуститься на 1км. Вот и 2,5 уже в копилке. А следующий день набирать по долине, допустим 500м на пути 25 км. + ссылки в личном сообщении на отчеты.


----------



## AIR (12 Янв 2016)

Ну, право, даже слов нет... Надо понимать, что конституционные данные изначально у всех разные..
Пример из жизни, так сказать... Я в выходные утеплял дачный домик, второй этаж снаружи... Приходилось хитро изогнувшись подниматься более сотни раз с утеплителем по алюминиевой лестнице на высоту 5-6 метров (при моем возрасте и весе в 100 кг.) и раскорячившись закреплять этот утеплитель, а потом еще и ветрозащитную мембрану....  Так у меня даже и мысли нет, чтобы удивляться,  а почему уже третий день чувствительно  побаливают мышцы нижне - поясничного уровня. ..  Давайте хоть чуть чуть реально мыслить..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну, право, даже слов нет... Надо понимать, что конституционные данные изначально у всех разные..
> Пример из жизни, так сказать... Я в выходные утеплял дачный домик, второй этаж снаружи... Приходилось хитро изогнувшись подниматься более сотни раз с утеплителем по алюминиевой лестнице на высоту 5-6 метров (при моем возрасте и весе в 100 кг.) и раскорячившись закреплять этот утеплитель, а потом еще и ветрозащитную мембрану....  Так у меня даже и мысли нет, чтобы удивляться,  а почему уже третий день чувствительно  побаливают мышцы нижне - поясничного уровня. ..  Давайте хоть чуть чуть реально мыслить..


Придётся идти к мануальному терапевту!


----------



## AIR (12 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Придётся идти к мануальному терапевту!


Боюсь! Они все только хрясь - хрясь! Страашно! ! Пусть лучше само пройдет. ..


----------



## Александр Громов (12 Янв 2016)

Ахаха, переместили. Ну вы чё, я ж про протрузию. Ну марафон так марафон. Я, кстати, периодически собираюсь его пробежать, но каждый год какие-то дела, командировки, походы, девушки. А там как раз надо постепенность. На бег для походов-то еле выскребаю час-два. На форуме раннерс рекомендуют не мене 10 пробегов 30 км завершить имено в комфортном самоощущении прежде чем бежаь 42. Ну и такие же "экзамены" у предыдущих дистанций. И мы с друзьями постоянно спорим, полезно ли бегать 42 или вредно, как 100 км. С протрузией про марафон уже и не знаю... А для походов хватит бегать через день 5-10. Я с 15-то мб перестарался.


AIR написал(а):


> Боюсь! Они все только хрясь - хрясь! Страашно! ! Пусть лучше само пройдет. ..


Или от мануального будет хуже.



AIR написал(а):


> Ну, право, даже слов нет... Надо понимать, что конституционные данные изначально у всех разные..


Конституционные - разные. Готовиться надо. Груза меньше кладут только девушкам.

Вот для вас тут всех открытие что мы так ходим. У меня уже сомнения... Вот где мне найти врача с опытом подобным моему? А-то вон здесь уже доктор из списка докторов форума рекомендовал не бегать больше никогда. ну мне как вобще решать-то?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2016)

Вы хотите заменить мысли, советом.
А совет-то именно -  помыслить!


----------



## ssv (13 Янв 2016)

А что человеку нужно-то? Совсем непонятно...


----------



## Александр Громов (13 Янв 2016)

ssv написал(а):


> А что человеку нужно-то? Совсем непонятно...


даную тему создали переносом сообщений из этой:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24892/
Еще некоторая информация ест тут:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23982/


----------



## Александр Громов (13 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы хотите заменить мысли, советом.
> А совет-то именно -  помыслить!


В общем-то понятно.
Походы возможны, но надо 
-вылечить обострение (аэртал+мидокалм+фастум+~хондропротекторы)
-силовые и растяжка только после конца обострения
-укрепить корпус (ЛФК и наверно некоторые силовые упраждения на спину, но очень аккуратно и с очень постепенным наращиванием нагрузки)
-растянуться
-читать еще про протрузии, экструзии, остеохондроз, спондилез. С нашатырем под рукой. найти его в шкафу))). Найти способ спокойнее воспринимать эти тексты и картинки.

По статической нагрузке:
- найти стол и стул, регулирующиеся по высоте (хотябы дома сделать удобоне сидячее место, а-то от статики спина у меня больше всего страдает) - а-то при 190+см мне чуть маловат и стол, и стул), найти ту приспособу ("стул") с упором для голени и для бедер вместо попы, прочитать по лучшему стулу для меняф

По быту:
-мебель и наполнитель для кошачьего туалета заказывать до квартиры. самому больше не таскать.

Бег:
- больше не бегать за трамваями, т.к. бег по асфальту и плитке может сильно навредить, даже еще хуже.
- стараться заменить бег на другую циклическую аэробную работу - лыжи, велосипед для исключения ударной нагрузщки при беге. 
- плавное увеличение времени и дистанции на тренировке - прибавлять 5-10 минут в день.
- для позвоночника полезно плавать, но это для моих данных больше силовая нагрузка, чем аэробная, значит для развития выносливости (как основное средство) подходит значительно меньше, чем лыжи и велосипед. 
- бегать 1-2 месяца перед походом,  т.к. бег заметно лучше готовит к походам ногами (пешим, горным) чем велосипед, ролики. В остальное время или ничего, или другие цклические аэр
- изучить видео и тексты по технике бега для минимизации удара.
-бегать только по мягкой земле в парке, без буераков. не бегать по асфальту, плитам, плитке, щебню на стадионе (есть такое у дома), утромбованной песчаной отсыпке, каменным насыпям (типа Ж/Д и обочин автодорог), осыпям.
- при беге желательно выбирать маршрут с перепадом высот побольше - эффективнее развитие выносливости, а так же по совету Бepшoвa (МСМК по альп) хдьба в гору по сравнению с бегом по ровному месту готовит к горам не хуже, а гробит колени сильно меньше
- зимой не бегать,т.к. нет необходимости, а ударная нагрузка на позвоночник при низкой температуре - это вдвойне вредно. Готовиться к лыжным походам бегая на лыжах эффективнее, чем бегать. Лыжи полезнее бега.
- изучить возможности коньков, лыжероллеров, роликовых коньков, конькового лыжного хода. Проконсультироваться. По конькам и роликам опасения насчет негативного воздействия на голеностоп (моё личное ощущение от катания на обычных коньках). По коньковому ходу вопрос насчет изгибающего действия в коленях. Узнать.
- ограничить беговую дистанцию длиной 15 км (а-то и 5-10км), восстановление 48ч (не 24 - гробятся суставы, 72 - хуже медленнее копится выносливость). Про бег 100 км забыть. Про 42 скорее всего тоже - нет необходимости столько бегать при подготовке к походам. а навредить позвоночнику и коленям есть риск. лучше поберечь себя и походить до старости в походы как многочисленные старшие товарищи, правда они бегают и 42км и вертикальный километр и трейлы в 60-70 лет и ходят руководителями, а я у них участник.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2016)

Вы умный!


----------



## Александр Громов (14 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы умный!


Мана ощень умнэ гаварит.
Там кстати масса вопросов нерешенных. Желающих высказаться прошу не стесняться. Как  раз тема отдельная больше по тренировкам. чем по протрузям.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Янв 2016)

Чрезмерные физические нагрузки приносят вред,а не пользу организму человека. Средняя продолжительность жизни профессиональных стайеров (бегунов на длинные дистанции) гораздо ниже, чем у сторонников оздоровительного бега. 
Это же касается практически всех профессиональных спортсменов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2016)

А если профессиональный путешественник?
Тут свой спорт, и свой подход!


----------



## Александр Громов (14 Янв 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Чрезмерные физические нагрузки приносят вред,а не пользу организму человека. Средняя продолжительность жизни профессиональных стайеров (бегунов на длинные дистанции) гораздо ниже, чем у сторонников оздоровительного бега.
> Это же касается практически всех профессиональных спортсменов.


Да я тоже об этом задумываюсб. На самом деле масса мужчин и женщин взапенсионном возрасте прекрасно себя чувствуют ходя в крайне тяжелые походы 2 раза в год, бегают марафон 1-2 раза в год, бегают кроссы на тренировках регулярно. Поны энергии. Масса таких примеров у меня перед глазами. В отличие от моих родителей. А я когда только начал в 17 лет туризмом заниматься, ребята удивлялись тому, что мои родители меня никак не приучали к спорту и физкультуре. И я был очень слаб по сравнению с ними ещё несколько лет.

А что касается туризма высших категорий, да, рюкзак давит и портит спину. Но они все занимаются и в итоге в лучшем состоянии. А корифеи умирают лет в 80-90 более-менее нормальнми в основном. А сколько я видел стариков-неспортсменов, которые или живут чудом (не важно, до 80 или до 60 - под конец ужас), уже и ослепли, и ходят под себя, и просто выносят мозг родне. Вот это конечно ужас.
Да и тренировки по бегу для походов это скорее оздоровительный бег, я считаю. И даже походы такие наверно можно к отдыху отнести... не смотря на то, что есть истерические рассказы участников об этих походах, пусть даже эти участники имеют звание заслуженного путешественника РФ. По моим ощущениям отдых это, халява.

И еще неизвестно как я дальше буду. Может вопреки всему женюсь на девушке, не любящей это всё. да и как мне будет дальше хотеться тренироваться - пока я по сути большой ребенок без забот. А когда 1-2 ребенка и дена,то приоритеты смещаются...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2016)

Она полюбит!


----------



## La murr (15 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Она полюбит!


...всё, что связано с любимым ею человеком!


----------

